
Android apps, IMEIs and privacy - edward
http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/46266.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
======
BoorishBears
It's definitely rare in that respect. Read phone state is needed to do things
like stop music for calls, even after 6.0 the permissions aren't that
granular.

